# confused about inkjet transfers



## dukerdesigns (Aug 26, 2008)

so i am very confused about inkjet transfers ive seen a video on youtube were a guy printed on some type of vinyl and cut out along the outside of the logo with a roland cuter and then pressed the printed vinyl on the shirt the i seen a video on youtube were a guy took some kind of heat transfer paper and printed on it then he took the paper and placed it print side down on the **** and pressed it looked like dye sublimation but the guy he was using a 100% cotton t so is there different types of inkjet heat transfer and if so how do you go about doing them and were is the best place to buy transfer paper inks and even what kind of printer should i get if any one has any answers it would help a lots


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Inkjet heat transfers.

1.Jet Pro Soft Stretch paper for lites only.
2.Epson printer with pigment ink or refillable carts/CIS with HT inks.
3.Heatpress 15x15
4.Some sort of art program AI, Corel, Photoshop, Paintshop, Inkscape, Gimp etc.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

These thread should also give you a good overview of the different types of transfers and printing methods out there:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t37985.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t48532.html#post286215

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t57379.html


----------



## dukerdesigns (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you i will check this stuff out


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I did see a video like that. Printed with "Special Transfer Paper" using Dye-sub inks and transfer to cotton. 

I did source the "Special Transfer Paper" and it does work some. But not good enough. 

I recommend the normal path using transfer paper and "normal inks" or consider a color laser printer with transfer paper.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

dukerdesigns said:


> so i am very confused about inkjet transfers ive seen a video on youtube were a guy printed on some type of vinyl and cut out along the outside of the logo with a roland cuter and then pressed the printed vinyl on the shirt the i seen a video on youtube were a guy took some kind of heat transfer paper and printed on it then he took the paper and placed it print side down on the **** and pressed it looked like dye sublimation but the guy he was using a 100% cotton t so is there different types of inkjet heat transfer and if so how do you go about doing them and were is the best place to buy transfer paper inks and even what kind of printer should i get if any one has any answers it would help a lots


You probably meant shirts. Was the ink jet video mine? What you call transfer paper inks are normally just ink jet inks like durabrite inks that come with most Epson printer. I use 3 printers and All have pigment inks. C88+ C120 cx7800 all in one. The c120 I have a CIS system with pigment inks. You can buy the recommened papers here on the forum from many distruibutors.


----------



## Traceyt (Aug 15, 2008)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Inkjet heat transfers.
> 
> 1.Jet Pro Soft Stretch paper for lites only.
> 2.Epson printer with pigment ink or refillable carts/CIS with HT inks.
> ...


Hi Thank You. Do you have to buy special cartridges of ink, or can you just use the ink cartridges that came with the machine?


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

Some machines come with pigment ink and some don't, depends on what machine you get. What are you running, or are you looking for something to buy?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Traceyt said:


> Hi Thank You. Do you have to buy special cartridges of ink, or can you just use the ink cartridges that came with the machine?


Go grab the Epson C-120 next time thr refurbs are on sale at Epson online. It comes with durabrite pigment inks and runs $34 no tax free shipping. When those inks are gone go to inkjetcarts.us and buy refillable carts and inks.

Go and get some JPSS inkjet paper for lites only.
You will be ready to go with this setup as long as you have a heatpress.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh...the C-120 is available right now for $39.00 at Epson.com under clearence.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

oooooo they went back up. Glad I got mine at $31.20! Still, $39.00 isn't a bad deal


----------



## dukerdesigns (Aug 26, 2008)

badalou said:


> You probably meant shirts. Was the ink jet video mine? What you call transfer paper inks are normally just ink jet inks like durabrite inks that come with most Epson printer. I use 3 printers and All have pigment inks. C88+ C120 cx7800 all in one. The c120 I have a CIS system with pigment inks. You can buy the recommened papers here on the forum from many distruibutors.


i don't know if that video was yours i do know that the guy in the video printed a picture of his grandson zack i think and if that was you what were you using how did it hold up and were can i get some of that stuff i have a roland cutter and a heat press already i am just trying to figure this all out thanks for your help and p.s. i did mean shirts lol


----------



## dukerdesigns (Aug 26, 2008)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Go grab the Epson C-120 next time thr refurbs are on sale at Epson online. It comes with durabrite pigment inks and runs $34 no tax free shipping. When those inks are gone go to inkjetcarts.us and buy refillable carts and inks.
> 
> Go and get some JPSS inkjet paper for lites only.
> You will be ready to go with this setup as long as you have a heatpress.


will the epson C-120 print high enough quality because 40$ seams a little cheap for quality. Im just under the impression that anything that will print and or do high quality stuff is expensive am i wrong ?


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

$39.00 for clearance? Meaning I could've got a brand new one for 7 bucks more?!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

spankthafunk said:


> $39.00 for clearance? Meaning I could've got a brand new one for 7 bucks more?!


I guess you can get one anywhere you like. Same warrenty as a new one that retails on Epson for $69.99.

Not really the point of this post but many members here have bought several of these units. I got one and a 1400.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

dukerdesigns said:


> will the epson C-120 print high enough quality because 40$ seams a little cheap for quality. Im just under the impression that anything that will print and or do high quality stuff is expensive am i wrong ?


It will get you started with inkjet transfers and the proper ink.


----------



## Traceyt (Aug 15, 2008)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I guess you can get one anywhere you like. Same warrenty as a new one that retails on Epson for $69.99.
> 
> Not really the point of this post but many members here have bought several of these units. I got one and a 1400.


You guys are so awesome. Thanks for this info. I am using a Canon inkjet ip6700D. It has 6 regular cartridges. I tried my first transfer today (with the Jet-Pro soft paper.) It came out awesome. I did not wash the shirt yet. Hopefully it will wash well. I will see if I can get Durabrite inks for the Canon, or buy the other printer on sale.

Question:My second transfer did not come out as well as the first. When I peeled the paper off, the color was all patchy, and the transfer was rough. I called Coastal Supply and they said it was probably my tension?

How will I know where to stop winding the tension? I didn't think I moved it from the first shirt. Do you have to adjust the tension each time?

Thank you
Tracey


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

dukerdesigns said:


> i don't know if that video was yours i do know that the guy in the video printed a picture of his grandson zack i think and if that was you what were you using how did it hold up and were can i get some of that stuff i have a roland cutter and a heat press already i am just trying to figure this all out thanks for your help and p.s. i did mean shirts lol


Yep that was me.. the old guy.. Zach was cute.. My wife wishes he was still that young.. now he is 6 and is the size of 9 year old.. look out 49ers... I will IM you other info. Lou


----------



## dukerdesigns (Aug 26, 2008)

i go this from inkjetcarts.us is this what i need for a epson 1400 to do heat transfers ?

Refillable 79 Kit SP1400 1400 Cartridges Fabric Inks
$75.95
Quantity: 

International Shipping Available

OEM Matched Inks
Refill in Printer
No Tax $0 Except NJ
International S&H
Guaranteed Shipping

SP1400 Fabric PrintersKit

Complete kit includes;

6 each refillable cartridges with top mounted fill plugs
6 each 10ml syringes with detachable tips
6 each pigmented inks including a non shifting yellow in 4oz/120ml bottles. Approxiamtely 54 cartridges total ink refills
CD-ROM support disks including our Heat transfer profiles for this ink.
1 each 60ml syringe with refill tip for initial cartridge loading.
Got Great Inks?


----------



## FAT DADDY (Sep 4, 2008)

is there durabrite for epson 1400
mine came with and i have bought claria
whats the difference?
thanks


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

dukerdesigns said:


> will the epson C-120 print high enough quality because 40$ seams a little cheap for quality. Im just under the impression that anything that will print and or do high quality stuff is expensive am i wrong ?


Hi. The C120 will give you plenty of quality for this process. You are printing onto cotton fabric, not photo paper, so most of the true detail will be lost in the fabric. 

Probably a bigger consideration is what size transfers will you do? If you will only print 8.5x11 size transfers, you would not need the 1400. If you want to print and press larger designs, you'll need the 1400. 

If staying with the "letter size" designs, you don't need to spend the extra money on the 1400. That has 2 extra ink carts that won't add any noticable improvement to the image (bc of the cotton surface being a weave.)

If you just prefer the 1400, that will work fine for transfers.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Traceyt said:


> Hi Thank You. Do you have to buy special cartridges of ink, or can you just use the ink cartridges that came with the machine?


 
You can just use the ink that comes with the machine but that way is very expensive. The Epson ink costs alot of money.

One of the hitches with these printers is the printers are cheap enough, but the money is made on ink.

Much better off buying the printer and doing what David said, go get a refill cart system or bulk ink system to replace the Epson carts once they are gone. Buy your replacements right away, the carts won't last long. I've had colors run dry in the first week.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

> .... Go and get some JPSS inkjet paper for lites only .....


Some suppliers for JPSS (jetprosofstretch) are tshirtsupplies.com, Coastal, New Milford Photo, Alpha Supply, All Transfer, and there are more sources. 

Check the prices at the various suppliers. I find the prices vary AloT. Sign up with the suppliers newletters to get info when the paper goes on sale. Some sales are excellent and can really save you a tidy bundle, bringing your operating costs down.

Right now tshirtsupplies.com is offering 5% off their price for signing up for the newsletter. That's a sale right there.

If you click the preferred vendors link on the left, you will see forum sponsors. Some offer discounts to tsf members. Look at the bottom of the page for the codes. Factor all these in when price shopping. I have saved up to $11 a pack of 50 papers (8.5x11 size) when doing this... although, that was the suppliers everyday price just being very low and excellent. 

Shop. It pays.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I guess you can get one anywhere you like. Same warrenty as a new one that retails on Epson for $69.99.
> 
> Not really the point of this post but many members here have bought several of these units. I got one and a 1400.


 
I have bought about 6 refurbs, cx9400(2), 1400, c120 (2), c88+ and I don't have any troubles outside of the very normal common ones that come with these printers (banding.) I haven't had any clog issues or anything, and I let my printers sit for a while sometimes.

I wouldn't worry about a refurb, but I just be fortunate, tho I haven't heard anything around the forum from folks being unhappy with their re-furbs either. ??? When they go on sale, it seems like alot of peeps do buy them up. Oh well, either way, no problems here if that makes anyone feel better (Spank, lol).


----------



## Traceyt (Aug 15, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> You can just use the ink that comes with the machine but that way is very expensive. The Epson ink costs alot of money.
> 
> One of the hitches with these printers is the printers are cheap enough, but the money is made on ink.
> 
> Much better off buying the printer and doing what David said, go get a refill cart system or bulk ink system to replace the Epson carts once they are gone. Buy your replacements right away, the carts won't last long. I've had colors run dry in the first week.


Thanks for the tips. Can the replacement ink be used in any printer or just Epson?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Traceyt said:


> You guys are so awesome. Thanks for this info. I am using a Canon inkjet ip6700D. It has 6 regular cartridges. I tried my first transfer today (with the Jet-Pro soft paper.) It came out awesome. I did not wash the shirt yet. Hopefully it will wash well. I will see if I can get Durabrite inks for the Canon, or buy the other printer on sale.


Hi Tracey.  I have a Canon pixma with regular photographic dye ink and I used that ink with JPSS on a Jerzees HW 50/50 shirt. Here is a thread with the wash test results so you can see how the Canon ink did. Please note: The only paper that has not faded with my Canon ink is JPSS. The other papers faded over time, once the fade started, it went quickly. Not with JPSS, that paper seems very different from the rest. Here are the pics (ps: I washed the shirt with bleach as well. ):

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t47868.html




Traceyt said:


> Question:My second transfer did not come out as well as the first. When I peeled the paper off, the color was all patchy, and the transfer was rough. I called Coastal Supply and they said it was probably my tension?
> 
> How will I know where to stop winding the tension? I didn't think I moved it from the first shirt. Do you have to adjust the tension each time?
> 
> ...


 
It could be that there is not enough pressure. Did you pre-press the shirt to remove the moisture? Did you press the shirt at 375* for 30 seconds? Do you know if your press runs at the proper temperature?

Here is a link on heat pressing step by step. If you read this post in this link and see there is a step you did not do, add that step in and then press again (on a testing tee, maybe this one that did not come out good) to see if it helps make a difference at all.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t39007.html#post229735

Since it is patchy, I wonder if your press heat runs evenly across the upper platen.

You can check this by cutting a transfer into equal parts (6 or 9) and spreading them out across a scrap fabric and pressing to find out if they all come out the same. Odd ones may indicate your press is not reaching the full temp in that spot. An IR heat gun (like one from Harbor Freight) will verify this for you. Good luck, hopefully it is something easier like pre-press skipped, or time or temp. 

The 3 things you'll need for a great transfer is time, temp and pressure. Those are the first to look at.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

dukerdesigns said:


> i go this from inkjetcarts.us is this what i need for a epson 1400 to do heat transfers ?
> 
> Refillable 79 Kit SP1400 1400 Cartridges Fabric Inks
> $75.95
> ...


OEM matched ink sounds like this is Claria Compatable ink to me. There are members on the forum using Claria compatable ink with success on various papers. 

This ink is new to the market and new to being used in heat transfers. Not everyone is comfortable with Claria yet, as it is new, but those who use it say it is great. A quick search on "Claria pictures" "Claria not bad" and "Claria bulk ink" will return threads with comments, questions, and posted pics of transfers done with Claria and Claria compatable ink. A search on "Claria" and "Claria compatable" will also return very good selection of threads for reading that focus on the subject of this ink. It will not take you long to understand what it is and its use with heat transfers.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Traceyt said:


> Thanks for the tips. Can the replacement ink be used in any printer or just Epson?


 
Sorry I missed your other question, Tracey. I have a link that I wanted to give you after reading your question on getting Durabrite for you Canon.

Durabrite won't work for a Canon because Durabrite is the Epson brand ink made by Epson and they put it into ink cartridges that fit in Epson printers. You can't even swap cartridges between the Epson models.

The Canon ink could possibly work for you If you ONLY use JPSS paper. Would be best to do taht wash test to make sure your ink, paper and shirt will all work together the way you want it to. (*Shirt can make as big a difference as ink or paper when it comes to fading.)

But If you plan to use Any Other Transfer Paper in addition to JPSS, you will need to use pigment ink.

If you want to convert your Canon from a regular dye printer to one with pigment ink, you could buy a generic 3rd party ink that is pigment in either refill carts or bulk ink. I have a link to a place with bulk inks for you. 

A girl here named Chani has a Canon and she converted it to pigment ink to use with heat transfer papers. Here is a link to the thread where she links to the supplier she used. She was very happy with her new inks and set up, once she got past the install, but that seems common during the 'set up' with carts and bulks. 

Here you go, and good luck to you. 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t38868-3.html#post255080


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

FAT DADDY said:


> is there durabrite for epson 1400


I posted some on this in post #28. Pls see that to see if it answers this Q.



FAT DADDY said:


> mine came with and i have bought claria
> whats the difference?
> thanks


If you do a search on the terms in post #27, there will be terrific threads return on the difference between pigment and Claria.

Here are a few posts from those searches for a quick rundown on it:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t59987.html#post356402

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t57306-2.html#post340545

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t54705.html#post325653

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t46050.html#post273578

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t42290.html#post252885

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t50327.html#post347097


After reading these, you should have a really good handle on the inks in the heat transfer process. Hope this helps.


----------



## Traceyt (Aug 15, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Sorry I missed your other question, Tracey. I have a link that I wanted to give you after reading your question on getting Durabrite for you Canon.
> 
> Durabrite won't work for a Canon because Durabrite is the Epson brand ink made by Epson and they put it into ink cartridges that fit in Epson printers. You can't even swap cartridges between the Epson models.
> 
> ...




Thanks again for all this. I have been going back and forth reading and looking at the photos you posted. Thanks so very much for all this info.
I didn't try washing the one successful shirt I made yet, because I want to have one to compare it to. I will look into the inks, on the link you sent,thank you. I bought samples of a couple papers and the one that came out good was the Jet Press-so far- I did prepress one shirt but I don't think I did that right, I will follow your guideline, and temperature. I spoke to someone else more knowledgeable at Hix and he talked me through some tension issues I think I am having (with the press . I have to play around with it more, and see what works. So the Gildan 50/50 is working best with this paper? I have a Jerzee 50/50 but they are too thin and I would like to sell better quality. Have you ever tried any women's cut Anvil, or LAtees? I will have to check if they come in 50/50. 
I love your t-shirt design.

Thanks again.
Tracey


----------



## FAT DADDY (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks again kelly i am new here and i am still jumping for one topic to the other (excitement )
sorry for not following your nice guidence 
and stumbling on the answer you given twice
PEACE


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

FAT DADDY said:


> thanks again kelly i am new here and i am still jumping for one topic to the other (excitement )
> sorry for not following your nice guidence
> and stumbling on the answer you given twice
> PEACE


 No worries... I just wanted to make sure you found it bc I hope it will help you feel more confident about what ink is what and you can move on. Sometimes there can be alot of info to take in, and it gets confusing with the different opinions on what is good and what is not. Once you know the story behind the products, you can decide if you want to test it for yourself, or skip it. 

If you are already doing prints with the Claria, and having good wash test results and happy customers, that's great. I hear alot of that on the forum. If you want to get a Claria compatable bulk ink or refill cart system, Ivancuriel has used both and he says he gets excellent results. He once said he thougth his compatable inks were nicer then the OEM Claria. Of course, each opinion is in the eye of the beholder, but I trust Ivan, and he posts his pics. David/motoskingraphics has a completely different experience from Ivan, and that happens too. There's nothing like testing your product combination to see what is going to work for you. 

For the cheaper generic compatable inks for the 1400, Ivan firest bought a bulk ink system, but I think he said for him it was too messy to deal with so he went to refill carts. He loves his carts and the ink very much and he posted his supplier. You may have seen it. If not and you are interested in lowering your ink cost by getting away from OEM ink, let me know I'll give you the link. 

There are many, many people having success with Claria, so I'll add you to yet another story of success. I hope you continue to have good luck (problems stink! ) and I have a q for you, what paper do you use? Is it JPSS?


----------



## FAT DADDY (Sep 4, 2008)

i use the injet transfer paper that best blank offers
thanks to this forum i ordered some jpss
i will see how that works for me and report back here to share my experience


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> I have bought about 6 refurbs, cx9400(2), 1400, c120 (2), c88+ and I don't have any troubles outside of the very normal common ones that come with these printers (banding.)


What does your hubby think of all these refurb printers showing up on the door step? lol


----------



## dukerdesigns (Aug 26, 2008)

ok so i bought the 1400 and ink and all the good stuff so how would you know what to charge? i mean with the inks how do you guys quote jobs for this stuff ?when each job may use a different amount of ink ?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

dukerdesigns said:


> ok so i bought the 1400 and ink and all the good stuff so how would you know what to charge? i mean with the inks how do you guys quote jobs for this stuff ?when each job may use a different amount of ink ?


Haven't sold many but I just charge 15 - 20 bucks a shirt depending on the size and what it takes to get the job done.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

with The Brinkman cost estimator you can get that kind of info. It lets you figure cost of inks, shirt , labor.. and all that you need to get your cost plus what you should sell for. Lou


----------



## FAT DADDY (Sep 4, 2008)

i apologize if in wrong thread to ask this question
digital transfer
is there a difference as to ink transfer?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

dukerdesigns said:


> ok so i bought the 1400 and ink and all the good stuff so how would you know what to charge? i mean with the inks how do you guys quote jobs for this stuff ?when each job may use a different amount of ink ?


 
Let me try to find some older threads for you on this. Pricing can be such a huge return on threads, but I can remember a few of them, and might be able to rustle up some other keywords... hang on:

Hey, that was easier bc of this newer thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t56289.html

There are other threads, as well, if you search the term:
"pricing heat transfer" you will return a good selection to read and learn from. 

Now, there are a few ways that folks price shirts, and there is no *one* perfect formula. 

A widely accepted method that is not always reflected in the above thread is the following:

If it cost you $3.50 to produce your shirt:

Wholesale price = Cost x 2 ($3.50 x 2 = $7.00)
Retail price = Wholesale x 2 ($7.00 x 2 = $14.00)

There are starting points, or targets. In reality, wholesale price will adjust by volume. As well, retail price will adjust by target market, economy, etc. 

The above is what I use. Also, the retail of $14.00 is not what I would *sell* at, that is the *minimum target* I want to fetch for that item. Selling anywhere up from that number is my goal. Two to six times that number is perfect for me!! And that is where your marketing skillz and those type of things will come into play.

On the other hand, I have seen folks take their *costs* and double it to arrive at their retail price. 

They are happy with that, but I feel that is not profitable enough. A business needs capital to grow, imo. That capital is obtained in the retail price. Good luck to you, I hope you do well.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

FAT DADDY said:


> i apologize if in wrong thread to ask this question
> digital transfer
> is there a difference as to ink transfer?


Hi D, I am not sure I understand the question... oh, I also think it's a great thread for this question...  which is what? Can you explain more, please?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think kelly is right on target. I think cost x 3 for wholesale is a great starting point but as the numbers in the order increase the sale price per item will be expected to decrease. I say with this in mind make sure that you establish levels for pricing. I think most people expect way bigger price cuts than we can accommodate. The reality is the cost per garment will not change a lot between 12 and 48, but the consumer will expect to see a change. I sell most 1 and 2 garment retail orders at full retail price,I mat discount a little on 3 or more. I think the most important thin to remember is "PROFIT IS NOT A DIRTY WORD". I advise all to keep this in the front of your mind and never allow a customer to negotiate their price. .... JB


----------



## FAT DADDY (Sep 4, 2008)

hi kelly
i wont know unless i ask 
what is digital transfer/paper/printer
or does that just mean a picture from a camera?
thanks for input


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Some people call inkjet heat transfers "digital transfers". But others call DTG digital transfers. Then there is the printer/cutter that prints a picture onto the medium and the cutter cuts it (a combo unit)... I've heard of them being refered to as digital transfers. Then there is this post on digital transfer, which I am not sure what it is... lol... http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t48532-5.html#post335513 -- so I see this term "digital transfer" being used in multiple ways throughout the forum... which only serves to make this clear as mud... sorry, D. But I hope it does help somehow... Whenever I see digital transfer, I just read on to find out which way the poster is using the term, or ask. Maybe someone else can chime in with more definitive info, but this has been what I've run into. Good luck to you.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the term Digital transfer is a catch all term that is used to describe all forms of garment decoration that involves any type of printed image that involves a printer. ... JB


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I think the term Digital transfer is a catch all term that is used to describe all forms of garment decoration that involves any type of printed image that involves a printer. ... JB


Hey D, there's the Cliffs Notes for ya!! lol. Nice job, JB, short and sweet. 

I'd have to say that would be how I would sum it up, too.

Is this what was confusing you, D? Seeing this term used in different ways?


----------



## FAT DADDY (Sep 4, 2008)

yes and THAnK YOU BOTH
I understand 
sheeesh for a minute i thought i had to buy a " digital printer "
to keep up with the times
depending on which digital the thread is refering to


----------

